# Verkäufe in den Herstellerforen



## Torsten (18. November 2011)

Nachdem in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen auftauchen wollen wir nochmals auf die Forenregeln die hier speziell in den Herstellerforen gelten, aufmerksam machen.

Die Prämisse der Herstellerforen liegt auf dem Endkundensupport durch die jeweiligen Hersteller und der technischen Hilfe der Community untereinander.

Verkäufe und dergleichen haben hier nichts zu suchen. Freds mit diesem Inhalt werden in Zukunft komentarlos gelöscht. Bitte nutzt hierfür den Bikemarkt oder die üblichen Wege und mißbraucht nicht die für Information gemachten Bereiche für Eure Eigenwerbung.

Vielen Dank und weiterhin viel Spaß.

Eure Mods


----------

